

YouTube is down - gio
http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/18/5119658/youtube-is-down-hard

======
gio
Here's a screenshot
[http://i.imgur.com/1MdZSPB.png](http://i.imgur.com/1MdZSPB.png)

------
drstewart
Anyone able to decode/make sense of the error string?

------
leoplct
it's an autopost? How did you have find the time to write immediately this
post?

------
bgtyhn
its back now

